# Bird studio



## goooner (Apr 20, 2015)

I've been playing around a bit with ocf around our bird bath on the balcony. I'm not sure about these shots, they look quite fake, but I like them for some reason. The flash does not seem to bother the birds as soon as they get used to it. C&C always welcome.

1. Blue tit




2. Not that impressed lol



3.



4. Nuthatch


----------



## sm4him (Apr 20, 2015)

I like them too! Nothing "fake" about them--staged, perhaps, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with that, if you have a place where you can set something like that up and you're doing nothing to harm the birds.
No, OCF doesn't bother them for the most part, so you aren't doing anything to cause any undue stress or strain on them.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 20, 2015)

Agreed.  If they were bothered, they'd flip you the middle feather and flap off in a huff.  Nicely done.


----------



## BillM (Apr 20, 2015)

Technically they are nice but I think what is bothering you about them is that they are more or less a bird dead center frame with a black background. That makes them a little sterile. But the birds do look nice.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 20, 2015)

you've invented formal bird portraits!


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 20, 2015)

Nice shots.  the OCF shouldn't bother them.  I have been using it with a Better Beamer for a couple of years and have not noticed any unnatural response.  I would agree with BillM.  You have each bird centered in the image, whereas if they had been a bit to the left, giving them a bit more room on the right, then you might have a better composition.  Rule of thirds comes into play in situations like this.

WesternGuy


----------



## Mattis (Apr 21, 2015)

This is really cool. They don't look fake to me, but rather a little surreal because they are wild animals but the black background does give the impression that these were shot in a studio. The two factors clash a little and it creates a very interesting effect.
The only suggestion I would make is that the flash could be a little more diffused, the light seems just a tiny bit harsh. But other than that I'm loving it^^


----------



## goooner (Apr 21, 2015)

BillM said:


> Technically they are nice but I think what is bothering you about them is that they are more or less a bird dead center frame with a black background. That makes them a little sterile. But the birds do look nice.





WesternGuy said:


> Nice shots.  the OCF shouldn't bother them.  I have been using it with a Better Beamer for a couple of years and have not noticed any unnatural response.  I would agree with BillM.  You have each bird centered in the image, whereas if they had been a bit to the left, giving them a bit more room on the right, then you might have a better composition.  Rule of thirds comes into play in situations like this.
> 
> WesternGuy



Thanks, yes I have some stuff on the right that distracts (birdhouse etc.) I will see if I can move it out of frame.


----------



## goooner (Apr 21, 2015)

Mattis said:


> This is really cool. They don't look fake to me, but rather a little surreal because they are wild animals but the black background does give the impression that these were shot in a studio. The two factors clash a little and it creates a very interesting effect.
> The only suggestion I would make is that the flash could be a little more diffused, the light seems just a tiny bit harsh. But other than that I'm loving it^^



Yes that is true. I only have a very small diffuser (20cm?) on the flash. I will try and move it further away and see if that helps. In this thread I have a picture of my set-up...
OCF at waterbath pic heavy Photography Forum


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2015)

I'd like to see them shot the same, but with the back ambient brought back in.


----------



## goooner (Apr 21, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I'd like to see them shot the same, but with the back ambient brought back in.


I agree, this was an experiment with the studio look. I'm having trouble with the flash setting to get the 'fill flash' look. I think my flash is too weak. Ideally I would need a 2nd flash for the background, as it is in a very shaded area. In this thread you can see my set-up
OCF at waterbath pic heavy Photography Forum


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 21, 2015)

goooner said:


> Mattis said:
> 
> 
> > This is really cool. They don't look fake to me, but rather a little surreal because they are wild animals but the black background does give the impression that these were shot in a studio. The two factors clash a little and it creates a very interesting effect.
> ...




This might just be a case where a shoot through white umbrella does the job best.   I have a somewhat similar 'bird studio' and found that the wide dispersion of the shoot through gave me the 'fill' look I wanted.  Doesn't have to be a large diameter, but the flash should be as far back (or the umbrella as far forward) as you can get it on the stand.


----------



## goooner (Apr 21, 2015)

Didereaux said:


> This might just be a case where a shoot through white umbrella does the job best.   I have a somewhat similar 'bird studio' and found that the wide dispersion of the shoot through gave me the 'fill' look I wanted.  Doesn't have to be a large diameter, but the flash should be as far back (or the umbrella as far forward) as you can get it on the stand.


Thanks for the tip. I don't have any light stands, or umbrellas though. My speed light was mounted on a tripod, with the mini diffuser on it (20cm). Maybe I can bounce the flash off something, will have to think about this. Or get a 2nd flash for the tree....


----------



## Mattis (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, I think you really need to disperse the light as much as possible for this to work out better. An umbrella would be a good idea. Or maybe two flashes (one left, one right) with diffusors and as far away back as possible. You just need to find a balance between a lower power setting and the distance between flashes and birds.

The black background isn't much of an issue for me, the harsh light could just be improved. But it would be neat if you could see some faint colors in the background^^


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 21, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> you've invented formal bird portraits!


Now if he could only "Bill" them for studio work ...


----------



## Didereaux (Apr 21, 2015)

goooner said:


> Didereaux said:
> 
> 
> > This might just be a case where a shoot through white umbrella does the job best.   I have a somewhat similar 'bird studio' and found that the wide dispersion of the shoot through gave me the 'fill' look I wanted.  Doesn't have to be a large diameter, but the flash should be as far back (or the umbrella as far forward) as you can get it on the stand.
> ...




Here's what I suggest.  This will all mount on your tripod or whatever, and be under $30   Not these items specifically but similar.
flash & umbrella holder
Useful Flash Shoe Mount Adapter Trigger Umbrella Holder Swivel Light Stand Hfus eBay
spigot stud
6in1 1 4 3 8 Screw 5 8 Spigot Stud Convert Adapter for Camera Tripod Stand eBay
shoot through
Neewer 28 inch Photography Studio Translucent Shoot Through White Umbrella Em 01 eBay

A STOFEN diffuser is also a versatile and handy little thing. (they come in all sizes for the various popular flashes)
Sto Fen Omni Bounce for The Canon 299 540EZ and 550EX Flashes Omez eBay


----------



## Designer (Apr 21, 2015)

I agree with the above suggestions.

The very dark background is fine the way it is, but what you need is more "wrap around" with the light.  A larger diffuser (such as the white translucent umbrella) will help a lot.  Also, you already mentioned a reflector, which does not need to be expensive.  Try a fairly large white board or white poster board.  Fix it opposite the lens axis from your flash.  The birds will eventually get used to all that extra equipment, as long as it doesn't move.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 21, 2015)

goooner said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see them shot the same, but with the back ambient brought back in.
> ...



I think the flash exposure is pretty spot on.

so in the least you could just lower the SS to bring back in some background.

If you went from 1/200 to 1/100sec that would give you an extra stop on the ambient exposure, might bring up the tress in the back a bit so it's not just black.


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 21, 2015)

I would be extremely happy with these shots.Very Nice.


----------



## goooner (Apr 22, 2015)

Braineack said:


> I think the flash exposure is pretty spot on.
> 
> so in the least you could just lower the SS to bring back in some background.
> 
> If you went from 1/200 to 1/100sec that would give you an extra stop on the ambient exposure, might bring up the tress in the back a bit so it's not just black.



Yes, I opened the aperture and decreased the SS to 100, and it worked quite well. I will upload a few this evening when I get home.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 22, 2015)

opening the aperture would give you extra exposure on the brids (from both flash and ambient), so you'd want to lower the flash power at the same time to keep the exposure on the birds the same.


----------



## goooner (Apr 22, 2015)

Braineack said:


> opening the aperture would give you extra exposure on the brids (from both flash and ambient), so you'd want to lower the flash power at the same time to keep the exposure on the birds the same.


Yes, reduced the flash power by half, or 3 quarters. Think they came out well.


----------



## goooner (Apr 22, 2015)

Think my Flash was set to 1/4 strength here. 



 

Flash was 1/2, pity about the bright spot between the trees. The dove was quite skittish...


----------



## Braineack (May 4, 2015)

did something similar with natural light:




Gray Catbird by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Mattis (May 4, 2015)

goooner said:


> Think my Flash was set to 1/4 strength here.
> View attachment 99463


That first one is really cool! Much better than your first shots you posted^^


----------



## goooner (May 4, 2015)

Braineack said:


> did something similar with natural light:


Nice shot, but If I had natural light and a camera with your DR I would not have needed a flash


----------



## goooner (May 4, 2015)

Mattis said:


> That first one is really cool! Much better than your first shots you posted^^


Thank you.


----------



## Actinometro (May 4, 2015)

Well done !


----------

